# New Grey Knights cover art



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Models-Workshop/195838537102379

I DID NOT find this, one of our own on heresy did but I am going to give him the chance to step forward and take credit since it is not on his site yet.

I'll take the heat round on this one with a C&D letter.


----------



## Geist (Mar 9, 2010)

Wow, that looks epic. If not for the total rape of the GK lore that I have read so far, I would consider taking the army up just because of that cover.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

djinn24 said:


> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Models-Workshop/195838537102379
> 
> I DID NOT find this, one of our own on heresy did but I am going to give him the chance to step forward and take credit since it is not on his site yet.
> 
> I'll take the heat round on this one with a C&D letter.


It's already been in the GK rumours thread for a couple of hours Djinn, no scoopy for you I'm afraid


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

Sweet cover art! Hard to tell, but it looks as though the Codexes won't be going hard-cover like the Army Books just yet...


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

true but who can be bothered to read that unwieldy thread, its over 4000 posts and its currently full of people moaning about prices again


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Oh son of a bi....

Mods kill this I guess LOL


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Would it be a smart idea to post this on Games Workshop's Facebook page? :biggrin:

I kid, I kid...


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

it was me.  but can you blame me? really? who isn't itching for a photo. lol

CP


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

I don't like it as much as the old one. It...... Nope, just don't like it, but I *will* buy it.


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

Well this just sucks now i've got to dish out more money for a new army. Thank you GW ya bunch of wankers.


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

I will have my wife buy it and send it to me in Iraq. I hope it is well developed because I want to use it to create a post heresy, loyalist Thousand Son force. I have been buying bits for it since December in anticipation.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I have been trying to avoid rumour threads about GK to stop me wanting to make a GK army. But this is a nice bit of cover art. Maybe just a small 40k in 40 minutes style force would be good?


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

Absolutely.....that is what I keep telling myself...then I think about all the private school fees for my kids...noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo! lol!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Lovely Artwork, shame it's written by Mat Ward.


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Judas Masias said:


> Well this just sucks now i've got to dish out more money for a new army. Thank you GW ya bunch of wankers.


Alternatively you could decide that your a free thinking person and just say no.

On the original topic, the cover art looks great, but whoever decided this should be a Grey Knights codex rather than Daemonhunters should be out swimming with the other corporate sharks, not reinventing codices.

If Witchunters end up going Sisters of Battle only I think I'll stop collecting them.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

docgeo said:


> I will have my wife buy it and send it to me in Iraq. I hope it is well developed because I want to use it to create a post heresy, loyalist Thousand Son force. I have been buying bits for it since December in anticipation.


Order from Warstore, I dunno how they do it but I was getting my stuff in 3 days from them in Taji.



The Sullen One said:


> Alternatively you could decide that your a free thinking person and just say no.
> 
> On the original topic, the cover art looks great, but whoever decided this should be a Grey Knights codex rather than Daemonhunters should be out swimming with the other corporate sharks, not reinventing codices.
> 
> If Witchunters end up going Sisters of Battle only I think I'll stop collecting them.


I had an old Grey Knight army back in 3rd Edition and I liked the fact that they went back to being Grey Knights and not some =][= bitches.


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

djinn24 said:


> I had an old Grey Knight army back in 3rd Edition and I liked the fact that they went back to being Grey Knights and not some =][= bitches.


3rd edition... Ain't that when Daemonhunters came out?

Maybe it's just me being cynical, but the move to make them pure GK seems little more than a shameless money-grabbing exercise. Yes I know GW are a business, but it still seems like a petty motive.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I thought it was a 4th Edition.

I was talking about the Codex list that was out, before PAGK.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

djinn24 said:


> I thought it was a 4th Edition.
> 
> I was talking about the Codex list that was out, before PAGK.


The Daemon Hunters Codex is a 3rd Edition Codex, but there were some pre-PAGK rules out before the DH Codex existed (3rd Edition was around for 4 years before Codex: DH).


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Holy crap had no idea they where this close to releasing the dex.


----------



## RIVALBLACKWELL (Dec 13, 2010)

Im so buying it now!


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

The Sullen One said:


> Alternatively you could decide that your a free thinking person and just say no.



I know but it just to hard to resist buying these awsome models.:laugh:


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> true but who can be bothered to read that unwieldy thread, its over 4000 posts and its currently full of people moaning about prices again


My plan was to clean up the thread every few months as it was needed but it did not turn out that way due to unforeseen circumstances.
With future threads I will be remaking the thread every month or so. I was expecting the GK release last year, my thread is very old and very unwieldy atm.
It's not long now till I close it down though as there will be no more need for it.

With the Necron thread I will make sure it looks allot better and is easier to navigate.


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

MadCowCrazy said:


> My plan was to clean up the thread every few months as it was needed but it did not turn out that way due to unforeseen circumstances.
> With future threads I will be remaking the thread every month or so. I was expecting the GK release last year, my thread is very old and very unwieldy atm.
> It's not long now till I close it down though as there will be no more need for it.
> 
> With the Chaos thread I will make sure it looks allot better and is easier to navigate.


Fixed that for you


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Dawnstar said:


> Fixed that for you


But that's not for another 23 years, I'm sure we will have digital brain implants by then so we can browse the web in ways we cant even imagine right now :crazy:


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Haha that's probably gonna end up being true :laugh:


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

What about sisters of battle?


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

My friendly Battle Sister player, we shall rejoice next year with the Sisters of Battle codex.
I shall come forth at the start of the year and we shall cleanse the galaxy in holy flame!

At least I hope so...


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

MadCowCrazy said:


> My friendly Battle Sister player, we shall rejoice next year with the Sisters of Battle codex.
> I shall come forth at the start of the year and we shall cleanse the galaxy in holy flame!
> 
> At least I hope so...


When you get there, there will be nothing left for you to cleanse, for my Grey Knights have already incinerated everything in their path.


----------



## Kettu (Nov 20, 2007)

MadCowCrazy said:


> My friendly Battle Sister player, we shall rejoice next year with the Sisters of Battle codex.
> I shall come forth at the start of the year and we shall cleanse the galaxy in holy flame!
> 
> At least I hope so...


Just to throw my cynical view about but by the sounds of things we'll be lucky to see the Sisters in 2013 if even then.

But that's just me.

I do think what Necrosis was asking is what about the Sisters in regards to you closing the =][= DH WH thread, considering it caters for the Sisters of Battle as well.
Will you be opening a new thread or just letting it rest for the time being?


----------



## Akhara'Keth (Nov 20, 2010)

MadCowCrazy said:


> But that's not for another 23 years, I'm sure we will have digital brain implants by then so we can browse the web in ways we cant even imagine right now :crazy:


In "Simpsons" they also imagines, that there are no more trees in 2010 (replaced by holographs), we have flying cars, houses underwater and more^^


----------



## Kettu (Nov 20, 2007)

Oddly enough, we currently have the Technology, ability and know how to augment the human mind for things like computer interface, wireless communication and possibly even the interface with the Internet.

There are laws in place to prevent this from happening, I believe mostly from some fear of creating a new caste system.
We can repair a human back to standard but can't improve it, in a nutshell.

Otherwise the Six Million Dollar Man and Ghost in the Shell probably would be well on the way to happening as we speak.

I await the day we have this:


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Yah with the exception of the fact that human minds can't exist outside of the human brain (Yah it can be debated, but yah no ghost is the shell), well maybe in 100-200+ years. Now humans interacting with machines mentally or controlling them remotely through mural activity is far more plausible with our current technology.

FWI we don't actually know in depth how neural biology interacts to make sentience, and experts in the field speculate the epiphenomena won't be understood for many decades or even centuries. (God I hate the sci fi in ghost in the shell, good show though).


----------



## Mr.Juggernaught (Nov 16, 2010)

Good cover art

nuff said


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Kettu said:


> Just to throw my cynical view about but by the sounds of things we'll be lucky to see the Sisters in 2013 if even then.
> 
> But that's just me.
> 
> ...


I will be moving the entire thread over to the rumours roundup, there is no real point in saving a 4600 post thread just for the Sisters of Battle (eventhough I love them more than myself :crazy.

I will be making a new thread once the necrons are released, we should know more by then about what codex to expect after them. It should be an Imperial one and with Sisters being the only 3ed dex left by then it should fall to them. Then again the gay designers at GW needs the manboy love so they might just release a black templars etc dex.


----------



## CDAdair (Feb 8, 2011)

Although an awesome picture, I personnelly think something more subtle would have had more impact for the Grey Knights codex cover artwork. I think the definition of a Grey Knight image is still the cover art for the Grey Knights omnibus. There is no denying the quite awesomeness, especially for a secret chapter.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

Baron Spikey said:


> The Daemon Hunters Codex is a 3rd Edition Codex, but there were some pre-PAGK rules out before the DH Codex existed (3rd Edition was around for 4 years before Codex: DH).


That might be the rules from the Codex Imperialis, where there were GK Champions, Heroes and mighty heroes...WS/BS/I stats were 6, 7, and even 8.

They were under the 'Inquisition' heading.


----------

